# Mr. M-S.com pageant!!!



## FREEPOP

wild bill said:


> now wheres thunderhead in his bikini picture when we need him.:lol:


Please, not this close to lunch :yikes:


----------



## Due51

Is this really my competition?


----------



## wyle_e_coyote

Here's my best GQ pose.... outdoor ******* edition!



Then this is my fat guy with a mouth full of sunflower seeds holding a bass pose.



Don't worry ladies I have plenty more where that came from. :lol:


----------



## Hevi

Glenn...do you think that we could hook up, no strings attached?


----------



## wyle_e_coyote

Hevi said:


> Glenn...do you think that we could hook up, no strings attached?


Sure you say that now, but in a month you'll think you love me, there's always strings attached. :lol:


----------



## BigGameHunter

I think RatFink would like to be entered in this contest as well, but he is out west so I will enter him.










He too enjoys long walks on the beach, and was even a Quarterback in College.


----------



## RIVER LADY

timberdoodle528 said:


> LMAO... Gold Star Kush...
> 
> 
> But looks like Due51 is going to sweep this contest if you guys don't get your crap together and start ripping on him for something soon! lol.


I second that..... guys, you better get to rippin.


----------



## Due51

Who's your daddy?


----------



## Hevi

Phat Hunter (Jay with a "G") wanted me to post this for him.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Well I think I am the perfect candidate. I believe a lady should NEVER have to travel alone. Some think I'm full of hot air, but give me a fill and a squeeze and I'll be ready anytime. I have a listening ear for all of your needs, and always am here for you. I like cuddling and do what I'm told whenever you wish. 

Please consider me, the "perfect man" for your vote.


----------



## GVSUKUSH

STEINFISHSKI said:


> Well I think I am the perfect candidate. I believe a lady should NEVER have to travel alone. Some think I'm full of hot air, but give me a fill and a squeeze and I'll be ready anytime. I have a listening ear for all of your needs, and always am here for you. I like cuddling and do what I'm told whenever you wish.
> 
> Please consider me, the "perfect man" for your vote.



Huh, looks just like the one Glenn has!


----------



## Burksee

......it didnt take long for this thread to get ugly! :yikes: :lol:  :help:


----------



## FREEPOP

GVSUKUSH said:


> Huh, looks just like the one Glenn has!


He said you'd better return it, soon :lol:


----------



## Due51

Nipple Rings? Is this the MS.com man paegent or the Backstreet Boys coming out party?


Hevi said:


>


----------



## wyle_e_coyote

STEINFISHSKI said:


> Well I think I am the perfect candidate. I believe a lady should NEVER have to travel alone. Some think I'm full of hot air, but give me a fill and a squeeze and I'll be ready anytime. I have a listening ear for all of your needs, and always am here for you. I like cuddling and do what I'm told whenever you wish.
> 
> Please consider me, the "perfect man" for your vote.


Judging by the size of the head, I thought he posted a pic of Kush. Now I clearly see it's not...only Due would wear a Red V-neck.


----------



## dogn4birdz

I can't be a part of this pagent. It is demoralizing to us men as a gender. I also think that pagaents are reserved for females and feminine type men( we all know who we are talking about).
It also isn't fair to the rest of the outdoorsmen on this site, for you can not peak perfection and here I am ladies. I wouldn't want all the people I now call commrades to quit talking to me and I don't have the time to mess around with death threats. I also can't give away all of my secrets.
Many of you on the campfire are aware of my wordsmithing abilities, my charm, good looks,(remember I have no need to be in any weight loss competetion). I also am unequaled in my pusuit of game and fish I catch more, kill more, see more, hell I let more go by in a season than most of my peers see. I am the ultimate husband(just another reason I must abstain from this event), an incredible father, and even better dog owner.
I also am not posting a pic as everyone will find some way to contort it. 

So good luck gentlemen, and remember my reputation proceeds me so you might as well throw in the towel now or in Fred's case the scarf.


----------



## GVSUKUSH

wyle_e_coyote said:


> Judging by the size of the head, I thought he posted a pic of Kush. Now I clearly see it's not...only Due would wear a Red V-neck.


:lol: You know what they say about guys with big domes! :lol:


----------



## wyle_e_coyote

GVSUKUSH said:


> :lol: You know what they say about guys with big domes! :lol:


Can't find hats to fit?


----------



## timberdoodle528

dogn4birdz said:


> So good luck gentlemen, and remember my reputation proceeds me so you might as well throw in the towel now or in Fred's case the scarf.




LOL.... Fred? You gonna sit back and take that?


----------



## wyle_e_coyote

dogn4birdz said:


> I can't be a part of this pagent. It is demoralizing to us men as a gender. I also think that pagaents are reserved for females and feminine type men( we all know who we are talking about).
> It also isn't fair to the rest of the outdoorsmen on this site, for you can not peak perfection and here I am ladies. I wouldn't want all the people I now call commrades to quit talking to me and I don't have the time to mess around with death threats. I also can't give away all of my secrets.
> Many of you on the campfire are aware of my wordsmithing abilities, my charm, good looks,(remember I have no need to be in any weight loss competetion). I also am unequaled in my pusuit of game and fish I catch more, kill more, see more, hell I let more go by in a season than most of my peers see. I am the ultimate husband(just another reason I must abstain from this event), an incredible father, and even better dog owner.
> I also am not posting a pic as everyone will find some way to contort it.
> 
> So good luck gentlemen, and remember my reputation proceeds me so you might as well throw in the towel now or in Fred's case the scarf.


 
Not egotistical at all either. :lol:


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

wyle_e_coyote said:


> Not egotistical at all either. :lol:


For a Hoosier.:yikes:


----------



## FREEPOP

dogn4birdz said:


> I can't be a part of this pagent. It is demoralizing to us men as a gender. I also think that pagaents are reserved for females and feminine type men( we all know who we are talking about).
> It also isn't fair to the rest of the outdoorsmen on this site, for you can not peak perfection and here I am ladies. I wouldn't want all the people I now call commrades to quit talking to me and I don't have the time to mess around with death threats. I also can't give away all of my secrets.
> Many of you on the campfire are aware of my wordsmithing abilities, my charm, good looks,(remember I have no need to be in any weight loss competetion). I also am unequaled in my pusuit of game and fish I catch more, kill more, see more, hell I let more go by in a season than most of my peers see. I am the ultimate husband(just another reason I must abstain from this event), an incredible father, and even better dog owner.
> I also am not posting a pic as everyone will find some way to contort it.
> 
> So good luck gentlemen, and remember my reputation proceeds me so you might as well throw in the towel now or in Fred's case the scarf.



Oh and the fact that this is for MIchigan sportsman and you live in another state.

I call for immediate disqualification!


----------



## timberdoodle528

He's not running Freepop....


----------



## Neal

timberdoodle528 said:


> He's not running Freepop....


Oh c'mon Run forest run


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

timberdoodle528 said:


> He's not running Freepop....


Yeah, but his mouth sure is.:tdo12:


----------



## dabarra3

CHICKS DIG SKINNY PALE GUYS


----------



## GVSUKUSH

dabarra3 said:


> CHICKS DIG SKINNY PALE GUYS



I'm sorry, you're mistaken, Fat's the new Gay.


----------



## Due51

GVSUKUSH said:


> I'm sorry, you're mistaken, I'm the new Gay.


:yikes:


----------



## GVSUKUSH

Glenn, you dog!!!


----------



## dogn4birdz

[/IMG]

Team Abby in Lacrosse WI on the way back from the pheasant promised land.
I have decided throw my hat in the ring even though I am a hoosier.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote

GVSUKUSH said:


> Glenn, you dog!!!


Nice Photo Shop job Kush! Did you learn how to do that at GVSU?

I'm still cute! :lol:


----------



## BigGameHunter

Hevi said:


> Phat Hunter (Jay with a "G") wanted me to post this for him.


Thats Jay??? All this time I thought this was him...... 










Learn something new everyday.....


----------



## dabarra3

I think all the lady's will agree anyone participating in this thread is out of the running 

2006 weight loss contest!!!!!!!!


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

I nominate a man who can carry his own...










Who rubs elbows with those in power...










In the thick of rescue efforts...










A child star in his youth...










Athletic prowess...










And TIME Magazine's man of the year...


----------



## PahtridgeHunter

Ladies, feast your eyes....









With Brother Mates(Hevi)








And last, but not least, I call this one "seductively pouty"


----------



## wyle_e_coyote

PahtridgeHunter said:


> And last, but not least, I call this one "seductively pouty"


Looks more like "hung over, where the hell aim I?" to me!!!


----------



## Neal

PahtridgeHunter said:


> Ladies, feast your eyes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "


 
Didn't know Elmer Fudd had a dog.....


----------



## hondakid

Stein-That is some of the greatest stuff I have seen in awhile!!!  :lol: 

Neal- I knew I had seen that person before!! You nailed it right on the head!! :yikes:


----------



## GVSUKUSH




----------



## tgafish

Sorry guys but I've got to pull the trump card!

OK ladies first a picture of my summer home









And now a picture of my fishing boat









Please let me know where I can pick up my sash


----------



## Neal

GVSUKUSH said:


>


So it's John Goodman in a dress....I don't get it


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

GVSUKUSH said:


>


And the Kushion later on that night, a little uninhibited from the imbibements...










Shake that large dome Kushy!


----------



## BDR

LOL, funny thread!!!!

Im should win, because im going to school to be the "waterboy"

And because of my great QDM, and rabbit hunting lands.


----------



## dongiese

Due51, 


Did you forget a pic??


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## RIVER LADY

HOLLY MOLLY:yikes: :SHOCKED: DONGIESE


----------



## dabarra3

i GIVE THIS GUY IS MORE OF A MAN THAN I'LL EVER BE.



dongiese said:


> Due51,
> 
> 
> Did you forget a pic??
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


----------



## Mags

dabarra3 said:


> i GIVE THIS GUY IS MORE OF A MAN THAN I'LL EVER BE.


ALLRIGHT!!!!!!!!! Which one of ya hethens has been peekin' in my window and spyin' on me?


----------



## Due51

and that concludes the bathing suit portion of the pageant.


----------



## lodge lounger

Not to cast aspersions on my esteemed colleagues, who have thus far done a laudable job of illustrating their qualifications for this title, but I would think one consideration might be the extent to which the contestant actually spends time with women in the outdoors. At the risk of being accused of engaging in unfair tactics, violating the Escanaba in da Moonlight manly code, and being generally whipped, I offer the following:

Heres Sharon, my girlfriend of two years, whod never caught anything bigger than a bluegill prior to throwing in with me. Check out my best fishing buddy now! 










[/IMG]


And on the big water...








[/IMG]

Mentoring includes equipping your significant other with the proper gear. Sharon's birthday present last year was a suit of Cabela's Extreme Whitetail Gore Tex (along with a trip to Mexico).







[/IMG]

Can't forget the shooting sports. Initially afraid of guns, Sharon now splatters clays with the best of 'em. Here tuning up with a pellet gun, we're heading for the whitetail woods together this fall.








[/IMG]

Fellas, don't let them gender barriers get in the way. Here we are on a formerly "guys only" salmon trip to Port Sanilac. As you can see, Sharon was a big hit.








[/IMG]

The rewards are definitely worth it!








[/IMG]

Sorry ladies, I'm already spoken for (and always will be).


----------



## dabarra3

HOW ARE WE TO COMPETE WITH THIS STUD????????



lodge lounger said:


> Not to cast aspersions on my esteemed colleagues, who have thus far done a laudable job of illustrating their qualifications for this title, but I would think one consideration might be the extent to which the contestant actually spends time with women in the outdoors. At the risk of being accused of engaging in unfair tactics, violating the Escanaba in da Moonlight manly code, and being generally whipped, I offer the following:
> 
> Heres Sharon, my girlfriend of two years, whod never caught anything bigger than a bluegill prior to throwing in with me. Check out my best fishing buddy now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Sorry ladies, I'm already spoken for (and always will be).


----------



## Mister ED

dabarra3 said:


> HOW ARE WE TO COMPETE WITH THIS STUD????????


To h#!! with competing!!! Bob ... does she have any daughters?? 



tgafish said:


> Please let me know where I can pick up my sash


Don't forget the tiara Tom .... I'm sure it'll look sweet on you.:lol:


----------



## raisinrat

enough said


----------



## lodge lounger

Mr. Ed,

Sadly, no daughters. But an awesome single friend, see below (earns a nice income as a nurse anesthetist, as well). Yeah, I can hook you up.







[/IMG]
No, really, I'm not kiddin'. Upstanding citizens only need reply.


----------



## Due51

Using scantily clad women in a pageant VOTED ON BY WOMEN is not going to vault you past me in this contest. Nice "shot" though.
:tsk:


----------



## FREEPOP

I hate to bring out the weapon :yikes: but Scarlet fever said to unleash the camo (she thinks I look sexy in it  )











Doesn't really matter, these three think I'm the best in the world and that's enough for me


----------



## fishergirltc

dabarra3 said:


> HOW ARE WE TO COMPETE WITH THIS STUD????????


Yeah...ummm...you other guys better step it up a notch! :yikes:


----------



## wyle_e_coyote

Wait...I didn't know there was going to be a "Pictures Of My Girlfriend/Wife" competition in this pageant ? ? ? 
You guys should get your women to become members here, so you can atleast get one Vote.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

fishergirltc said:


> Yeah...ummm...you other guys better step it up a notch! :yikes:


Knowing some of the contestants they may have to let it out a notch, like their belts!:lol:


----------



## lodge lounger

> You guys should get your women to become members here, so you can atleast get one Vote.


Course, then we run the risk of having our women vote for someone else.:yikes:


----------



## gomer

Why should I be Mr. Michigan-Sportsman...


Well its quite simple...

I am stunningly handsome...










good with animals...









one with the ladies...









and of course I have an uncanny sense of style...


----------



## Mister ED

timberdoodle528 said:


> Hopefully though the smart ones are waiting untill the end to pull out the secret weapons... LOL


,,


----------



## bluesun7602

thousandcasts said:


> The rest of the pansies on here can say whatever they want, but why listen to those "only able to make one baby at a time" lightweights. A reel man (pun intended) contributes TWO future sportsman in one...uh...shot?


YEAH TWINS!! this guy wins.


----------



## caznik

*Well here is me the CAZNIK and I never get left alone at home.*


----------



## trouttime

timberdoodle528 said:


> Well he's the reason I got into hunting and fishing.
> 
> He introduced me to it and made it fun, I havn't been the same since!
> 
> He helps with the laundry, cooking and cleaning. He's smart, caring and pretty laid back about everything. Works hard and hardly ever complains, eventhough he's been working 7 days a week lately.
> 
> Do you guys think you can even hold a candle to this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he's good with dogs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He bought us a nice peice of property with bucks on it like these....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he supports my rabbit hunting addiction!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might as well throw in the towel boys.....


Hey Megan,
Do I detect a "Fix" in this contest?  :lol:


----------



## timberdoodle528

dyemen said:


> if he was such a great catch, you would have already had the ring through his nose, so either he has an ungiven defect or you are just feeding us a line of BS........Want to confess?????:evilsmile
> 
> Dave


LOL... No BS story! There's just no reason to rush into anything, neither one of us is in a hurry to set a date yet. Probably won't be untill after we get our house built. I forgot to mention he's building us a log home didn't I?.... thanks dyemen! 

:evil:


----------



## Swamp Ghost

By far one of the most entertaining threads ever! Hilarious............


----------



## Due51

It's time to pull out all the stops! 

Ladies, based on all the other contestants posts and photos, please consider the following when making your decision:

1000casts doesn't have twins. They're beards to hide his true sexual identity. 

CASNIK apparently likes to cruise the malls to pick up a minors.

GOMER-well, I think his screen name pretty much sums it up. Part time model? Yeah, here's his latest "shoot" for UNDEROOS Children's Underwear









QUEST32A - will take you fishing if you don't want any keepers. And when you're through with a long day of fishing he'll treat you to a bottle of champagne that comes with a screw top.

RYE DOG officially turned in his "man card" so he's not eligible for this contest anyway.

TROUTIME uses garden utensils to cook his meals!:yikes:

DABARRA3 is so impressive he tried to make out with his new bride in a Port-a-pottie

DOGN4BRDZ is from Indiana. Do you know ANYTHING good that's come out of Indiana?

Need, I go on?


----------



## caznik

Due 51,
Those girls are no girls just from the mall. Them are my daughters that I protect from guys like you.

Caznik


----------



## Mister ED

Swamp Ghost said:


> By far one of the most entertaining threads ever! Hilarious............


Has to rank right up there with the Fremont Lake thread.:cwm27:


----------



## timberdoodle528

Ladies... It appears that one of the contestants "cheated" or rather... mis-led us to belive he was the mastermind behind the ******* hot dog roasting.

It's a sad day when a little competition like this causes such disgrace...

Trouttime, I don't know how you sleep at night... absolutely pitifull. :evil:


----------



## dtg

WOW, did this take a nasty turn!!!!! Guys, how can you let this turn you all into a bunch of contestzillas:lol: Once fishing/hunting together in harmony, then some cutie from the site gets you all at each other's throats. Whoever turned in the man card.....well good luck ever getting _that_ back. Now you'll all be receiving henhouse cards:lol:


----------



## trouttime

timberdoodle528 said:


> Ladies... It appears that one of the contestants "cheated" or rather... mis-led us to belive he was the mastermind behind the ******* hot dog roasting.
> 
> It's a sad day when a little competition like this causes such disgrace...
> 
> Trouttime, I don't know how you sleep at night... absolutely pitifull. :evil:


:lol: Megan, now that is harsh and you "seem" like such a nice gal!  
I never even hinted that I was the mastermind of the ******* hot dog roasting, I posted that myself in the comedy forum days ago!!  Now my smoked salmon recipe is another story...you will have to pry it from my cold dead fingers  Sleeping at night is easy...just add 12 beers and a fifth of JD and I sleep like a baby!! :yikes: 

And regarding disgrace... Due51 you have gone so low as to engage in a smear campaign?!! You should be running for Governor not Mr. M-S.com!!!!

Remember ladies, anyone who will trash talk or treat waiters/waitresses, M-S.com members, or others badly (Megan) will do the same to you when the "puppy love" has worn off! I am in it for the "long haul"....choose as you may!!!! :evilsmile


----------



## artictimberwolf

wyle_e_coyote said:


> Did you steal this pic from "A River Runs Through It" web site?


No Ithink it might have been Broke Back Mountain.


----------



## timberdoodle528

trouttime said:


> anyone who will trash talk or treat waiters/waitresses, M-S.com members, or others badly (Megan) will do the same to you when the "puppy love" has worn off!



Hey listen... nobody's ever accused me of being "nice".... lol.

Now we're getting off topic, this isn't about me, it's about you boys. LOL :lol:


----------



## artictimberwolf

Well, I might as well join in for some abuse. So here's my entry.












Oh and no little fish jokes, it was cold that day.


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter

gomer said:


> Well its quite simple...
> 
> I am stunningly handsome...


since when do members of the Backstreet Boys Fish?? lol sorry adam.. I couldnt resist

and I figure if i am going to harass somoene I might as well join too its only fair, well here it is my brighter side


----------



## timberdoodle528

Not bad... 

Nice tailfeathers btw...:evil:


----------



## Hammerin' Hank

I must not be too hideous if she's still around. 










Sean


----------



## RIVER LADY

timberdoodle528 said:


> Oh that's great RyeDog! LOL... love the pink shoes too!
> 
> A little too hairy in the chest area though for me.... I can't vote for you.


I agree Timberdoole528, that's a bit much on the hairy chest. I can't vote for you either. Sorry.


----------



## RIVER LADY

Kevin said:


> If there are no age groups to compete in, shouldn't the old geezers be able to include photos of themselves in their twenties? lol


Steve, I think that is fair. Bring it on, show us what you have.


----------



## Steve




----------



## RIVER LADY

RIVER LADY said:


> Steve, I think that is fair. Bring it on, show us what you have.


Oops, I ment to type Kevin. But, not bad Steve. Now Steve, since you have entered I think you need to add some. The quiet type just doesn't do too much for me. 

Come guys, what else do you have? Are you more distinguished gentlemen gonna take that abuse from Gomer, I mean after all, Gomer is cute, slick, loves to fish and is a "picture whore". :SHOCKED: LMAO LMAO And he is proud of it. 

Come on Gentlemen.....step up. Show Gomer what real men are made of.


----------



## timberdoodle528

lodge lounger said:


> Mentoring includes equipping your significant other with the proper gear. Sharon's birthday present last year was a suit of Cabela's Extreme Whitetail Gore Tex (along with a trip to Mexico).



Mexico.... Huh, I have to admit that beats dinner and a card.


----------



## timberdoodle528

Steve said:


>



I've been sitting her trying to figure out who's fish is bigger.....


----------



## RIVER LADY

wyle_e_coyote said:


> Did you steal this pic from "A River Runs Through It" web site?


No Gomer didn't. This pic was taken while at Broke Back Fish Camp. LMAO.


----------



## RIVER LADY

quest32a said:


> I guess I will throw my name in the hat...LOL Unfortunatly I have no bathing suit pics to add but if you ask around you might just find a ummm... sasquatch picture. Just ask Stelmon!
> 
> If you pick me Ill take you fishing too, I promise. I always get outfished when I take girls(women) with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have a cute dog too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also clean up pretty good.... ignore the empty bottle of champagne in front of us...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, whats the grand prize for winning?


John, if Erik see's this post he may never fish with you agian. 
If that is the size of the fish you have to offer.......:SHOCKED: you need some help. I know :idea: you and Gomer could ask for advice from some of the more distinguished anglers. LMAO LMAO


----------



## GVSUKUSH

Hammerin' Hank said:


> I must not be too hideous if she's still around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sean


Hank wins in my book! :evil: :lol:


----------



## gomer

> I agree Timberdoole528, that's a bit much on the hairy chest.





> A little too hairy in the chest area though for me.... I can't vote for you.


Well its OBVIOUS who the winner is then... because after all...




> Gomer is cute, slick, loves to fish and is a "picture whore".


----------



## Dedge

This thread is degrading to men and I object completely. I will not be paraded around like some peice of meat. You guys ought to be ashamed of yourselves. We have been trying to shake this stigma since the 30's. Just unbelievable.:lol::lol::lol:


Dan


----------



## Due51

Is that the theme music from "Deliverance" I hear playing in the background? "You sure do got a perty mouth."


artictimberwolf said:


>


----------



## RIVER LADY

gomer said:


> Well its OBVIOUS who the winner is then... because after all...


I don't know Gomer, that "Broke Back Fish Camp" thing is still lingering. LMAO LMAO LMAO


----------



## Hammerin' Hank

GVSUKUSH said:


> Hank wins in my book! :evil: :lol:


Thanks Kush. Is it because of my attributes or the way I accessorize  ?


----------



## RIVER LADY

Quote:
Originally Posted by *GVSUKUSH*
_Hank wins in my book! :evil: :lol:_


Thanks Kush. Is it because of my attributes or the way I accessorize  ?

Alright you two are under suspicion.LMAO LMAO :lol: :lol:


----------



## gomer

> I don't know Gomer, that "Broke Back Fish Camp" thing is still lingering


I thought women liked "well rounded" men?


----------



## Due51

gomer said:


> I thought women liked "well rounded" men?


See? You have a lot to learn about women. They don't want well rounded. They want well paid!:lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY

gomer said:


> I thought women liked "well rounded" men?


:lol: :lol: :lol: Gomer you're killin me.


----------



## RIVER LADY

Due51 said:


> See? You have a lot to learn about women. They don't want well rounded. They want well paid!:lol:


Actually.....we want both. 

Keep it up Due51 you're still in the running in my book.


----------



## Joe Archer

Ok, if you are under 18, please don't look...
Joe_Archer.nice.butt.pic[IMG] ;) ;) 
<----<<<


----------



## GVSUKUSH

Hammerin' Hank said:


> Thanks Kush. Is it because of my attributes or the way I accessorize  ?


You're in that picture?


----------



## Due51

GVSUKUSH said:


> You're in that picture?


:lol:
I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter

FREEPOP said:


> Already admitting a size problem :lol:


Yea sometimes it can be too large... :coolgleam


----------



## bluesun7602

FREEPOP said:


> Already admitting a size problem :lol:


OH MY!! LOL!!!

not bad... not bad... i see some competition here! we like this kinda competition. :lol: KEEP 'EM COMING, GUYS!!


----------



## gomer

First step is admitting...:lol:


----------



## FREEPOP

Ferris_StateHunter said:


> Yea sometimes it can be too large... :coolgleam


Your imagination?


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter

For some .... being small all their lives, they just cant understand what its like to be living large :lol:


----------



## gomer

> they just cant understand what its like to be living large


Speaking from experiance?


----------



## timberdoodle528

Ferris_StateHunter said:


> ok back to the swimsuit competition.. here is my "wild card" hope you like ladies



I KNEW I LIKED THIS GUY! LOL 

Man this is going to be a tough decision for me. I've got a few favorites.


----------



## bluesun7602

i don't know about timberdoodle, but i am willing to accept bribes for votes.


----------



## gomer

This is for Mr. michigan-SPORTSMAN not Mr. Brokeback mountain...

If you just flip back a few pages to see my swimsuit entry, it will be obvious who the winner is...


----------



## wyle_e_coyote

Ferris_StateHunter said:


> ok back to the swimsuit competition.. here is my "wild card" hope you like ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the size, if anyone can resize it for me would be greatly appreciated..


Was that a pic from the Kenny Chesney look-a-like contest at the local Fair? Did you shave your head bald to be more "in character" ? :lol:


----------



## gomer

> Did you shave your head bald to be more "in character"


nope, male pattern baldness caught him early...:lol:


----------



## timberdoodle528

LOL - Funny stuff Gomer.....

FerrisStateHunter - that had better really be you. (please say that it is.. LOL)
How do we know for sure? 
Trouttime lost my vote after mis-leading us ....


----------



## trouttime

timberdoodle528 said:


> Trouttime lost my vote after mis-leading us ....


Jeez Megan, you are starting to take after your precious animals..................hounding me like a dog  :evilsmile


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter

yea its me... and no not kenny chesney, but the comparison is welcome.. the chicks dig him... Cocoa beach 2004 spring break is when it was taken.. and sportsman yea i got that too


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter

I am good with the ladies as well... one can only take notice why she is smiling so much...


----------



## Due51

Ferris_StateHunter said:


> ... one can only take notice why she is smiling so much...


Yeah, cuz she's drunk and she knows she'll be passed out when it's time for you to "close the deal."


----------



## Hammerin' Hank

Ferris_StateHunter said:


> I am good with the ladies as well... one can only take notice why she is smiling so much...


Remember what you were taught earlier Grasshopper, the wallet is a mighty tool, this was only the beginning of your lesson. She is smiling because she suckered another young & dumb ) ) kid into buying her another drink. I love it when SWMBO and I are at the bar and if I'm away too long I come back to the table and have a few free beers to drink:evil: . 

Sean


----------



## GVSUKUSH

Sean, you're the winner in my book buddy, and not because of the ass shot either:lol:


----------



## Steve

RIVER LADY said:


> Oops, I ment to type Kevin. But, not bad Steve. Now Steve, since you have entered I think you need to add some. The quiet type just doesn't do too much for me.
> 
> Come guys, what else do you have? Are you more distinguished gentlemen gonna take that abuse from Gomer, I mean after all, Gomer is cute, slick, loves to fish and is a "picture whore". :SHOCKED: LMAO LMAO And he is proud of it.
> 
> Come on Gentlemen.....step up. Show Gomer what real men are made of.


I knew you meant Kevin but I thought I'd throw up a picture anyway. I have to disqualify myself from the contest though as employees aren't eligible to win.


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter

the only sad part about that picture is I am the one who drinks beer not her... she hates it.. She took my beer from me because I had one to many that evening... actually recalling, (this is definately going to come back on me) I was the one who passed out before she could close the deal :nono:


----------



## RIVER LADY

*A lady after my own heart!* Quote:
Originally Posted by *bluesun7602*
_KEEP 'EM COMING!!_


My general philosophy as well...  
<----<<<
__________________

:lol: :lol: .....SMART MAN.


----------



## GVSUKUSH

trouttime said:


> Watch out for this guy ladies!! Kevin's "Other Side" does not stop at kilts!!
> 
> Here he is pictured with one of his "Playmates" as I am saying.............
> 
> "Gentlemen......there will be none of THAT on MY boat!!!!" :evilsmile



Neal? Does your wife know you're that ugly?


----------



## omega58

Well ladies. . .you'll only have to wait another 16 years for this guy. . .he types under my name sometimes, so he qualifies. 

He has his own boat. . .










Can drive a tractor. . .










Will give you room in the hammock










and he loves his dog


----------



## Jumpshootin'

Though vanity doesn't usually suit me, I'm in. Here's a pics of my brother & me. I'm the good looking guy.


----------



## jig head

I seen an earlier post about gene simons but the guy did not post his pic well here I am.










I am also a sportsman









here is the best reason I should be ms sportsman of the year.
I have the worlds most beautiful granddaughter


----------



## FieldWalker

omega58 said:


>


Sportsman of the year cannot be accepted by a Silver Lab owner :evil:


----------



## timberdoodle528

CaptainNorthwood said:


> Due,
> Nope I have no shame!!! And if need be I wil break into my archive of photos from my days as 130 pound grappler! I don't want this to be a landslide yet!! ha ha ha!:lol:



For the sake of this being a "hold nothing back" type of contest, we are going to have to ask you for those pictures. :evil: 


For those of you guys layin back in the bushes waiting to attack at the last moment, I'm going to ask that everyone enter by Aug. 15th. Us ladies need our time deciding on who will be worthy of this title....


----------



## PahtridgeHunter

PahtridgeHunter said:


> Ladies, feast your eyes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Brother Mates(Hevi)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last, but not least, I call this one "seductively pouty"


Just bumping this good lookin' guy to the top!:lol:


----------



## Neal

> Neal? Does your wife know you're that ugly?


Listen, Jimmy Dean, Do you really want to talk about ugly?


----------



## Due51

Neal said:


> Listen, Jimmy Dean,


Now THAT'S funny, I don't care how much you weigh, er.....who you are!


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter

Neal said:


> Listen, Jimmy Dean, Do you really want to talk about ugly?


800-597-Jenny


----------



## RIVER LADY

Ferris_StateHunter said:


> 800-597-Jenny


 
LMAO......:lol: :lol:


----------



## GVSUKUSH

Ferris_StateHunter said:


> 800-597-Jenny


Says the guy from Ferris who fell asleep before he sealed the deal......


(And I'm down to 246 now!) :lol:


----------



## dongiese

Wait is there going to be a Mrs. M-S Pagent?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Bowfin1

dongiese said:


> Wait is there going to be a Mrs. M-S Pagent?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter

Of course... this is just the prelim rounds to get rid of the ones who just cant make the cut  these participants would include anyone but me :lol:


----------



## bluesun7602

Neal said:


> Listen, Jimmy Dean, Do you really want to talk about ugly?


 
ACK FEET!!! *shudder*


----------



## gomer

Sweet sandal tan dude.


----------



## Kevin

Those are some oversized Hobbity feet there Kush.
Not saying I am flawless - just an observation.


----------



## PrtyMolusk

Howdy-

'I will not submit, nor will I accept, my Party's nomination......'


----------



## bluesun7602

Kevin said:


> Those are some oversized Hobbity feet there Kush.
> Not saying I am flawless - just an observation.


 
i swear i did NOT tell him to say hobbit!! :lol:


----------



## Gold Digger

*WELCOME TO THE GUN SHOW LADIES!!! :gaga: *
*[/COLOR]* 
*This is indeed getting good.... *

*But in all seriousness, we don't NEED a guy that's ripped... Great sense of humor goes a long way... *

*Keep up the good work guys - I like a good competition. *


----------



## CaptainNorthwood

Gold Digger said:


> *WELCOME TO THE GUN SHOW LADIES!!! :gaga: *
> 
> *This is indeed getting good.... *
> 
> *But in all seriousness, we don't NEED a guy that's ripped... Great sense of humor goes a long way... *
> 
> *Keep up the good work guys - I like a good competition. *


 
Gold Digger are you implying that I do not have a good sense of humor. If a sense of humor was the sole judgement factor I'd win hands down. I walked into work yesterday with a ski mask on and I work at a bank  I did get a lengthy talking to by our Regional though!! Oh well it was funny!


----------



## bluesun7602

CaptainNorthwood said:


> Gold Digger are you implying that I do not have a good sense of humor. If a sense of humor was the sole judgement factor I'd win hands down. I walked into work yesterday with a ski mask on and I work at a bank  I did get a lengthy talking to by our Regional though!! Oh well it was funny!


ssshhhh stop talking. just sit there lookin' good.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood

bluesun7602 said:


> ssshhhh stop talking. just sit there lookin' good.


Well if I keep talking it will make your decision that much easier!!!


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter

bluesun7602 said:


> ssshhhh stop talking. just sit there lookin' good.


At this point the woman reconizes there isnt much there to humor her (or just thinks you talk to much) and she just wants to stare at you, should you proceed to talk, she will turn to the bartender or best friend and out of no where her "husband" calls, at that point, she leaves and you once again find yourself going home in the cab alone.  Maybe next time..


----------



## Gold Digger

*Now that's funny! lol....

I've always rooted for the under dogs.. don't know why... Guess it makes for a good story. They'll make a movie out of this thread one day... It'll be a lot like "Rudy"... LOL or maybe "the little engine that could" :lol: *


----------



## Hevi

OK........here's my real pic.


----------



## lowavenger96

Hevi said:


> OK........here's my real pic.


 
LOL


----------



## CaptainNorthwood

So girls what would you like to hear!!! 








[/IMG]


----------



## Gold Digger

*Playing the C chord there huh?... Ok ok ok Captin, you have my attention now... when do we set sail? lol..*


----------



## CaptainNorthwood

:lol:


Gold Digger said:


> *Playing the C chord there huh?... Ok ok ok Captin, you have my attention now... when do we set sail? lol..*


Atta girl!!! I believe I was playing "dust in the wind"........most likely a dedication to all the poor souls who are gonna lose this contest!! He he he!!:lol: :lol:


----------



## Gold Digger

*I actually figured you might be playing that song when I seen the capo and no pick..LOL... I can play that one too.*


----------



## Tecumseh

Just pick me. Why? I'm single. And I am willing to work hard for votes from the ladies.


----------



## Salami

Sorry ladies but the real Mr.MS will not post his pic here Good try!


----------



## timberdoodle528

Tecumseh said:


> Just pick me. Why? I'm single. And I am willing to work hard for votes from the ladies.


 Im surprised someone hasn't claimed you yet Mike.. 

Well, you said you were going to work really hard for votes...better get at it.

I know there's a couple guys digging up some pictures from their younger years, this is going to get interesting.


----------



## PahtridgeHunter

Hevi said:


> OK........here's my real pic.


Is it weird that I'm turned on?  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Neal

For you?......



No


----------



## Garret

I'm not yet an expert at this photo thing but Im the guy holding the fish.











Well i did something right on the second picture but i'm still not sure whet happend to the first one?


----------



## bluesun7602

umm, my vote won't be for the big booby guy. i kinda want to vomit.


----------



## Due51

bluesun7602 said:


> umm, my vote won't be for the big booby guy


Sucks to be you, Neal.:lol:


----------



## Neal

Ahhhh....Due? I know you went to U of M and reading isn't your strong point, but Hevi clearly stated that it was him. FYI.

By the way, FYI = F-O-R Y-O-U-R I-N-F-O-R-M-A-T-I-O-N-



Hevi said:


> OK........here's my real pic.


----------



## FIJI




----------



## CaptainNorthwood

Ha ha ha ha!!! Thats great!


----------



## FREEPOP

I can't believe he hasn't entered in yet, but I will nominate him. Girls you'd be had pressed to find a better fisherman, and by this pic you can see what a stud he is. It's our own Cap't Spanky


----------



## Neal

FREEPOP said:


> I can't believe he hasn't entered in yet, but I will nominate him. Girls you'd be had pressed to find a better fisherman, and by this pic you can see what a stud he is. It's our own Cap't Spanky


I have to say, being a family man, that being that close with your grandaughters is pretty impressive.


----------



## Due51

FIJI said:


>


If you look real closely, you'll notice that's John L. Smith under the hood. He had to take a summer job on Mackinac Island. The good thing is, he's used to picking up U of M's droppings. Go Blue!

.....Which brings up another point, ladies. Wouldn't you like your Mr. MS.com to have intelligence and pedigree from one of the world's finest universities? Don't settle for someone with a farming degree from a land grant college whose admission standards simply require the applicant to spell his name correctly and find Cedar St. on a map.


----------



## omega58

Well, I guess the ladies decided they didn't want to wait 16 years for my son, so they made me enter. After discussing with a few, they prefer the 220 lb. linebacker type instead of the 130 lb. grappler. 

Besides, they don't have to worry about breaking us fat guys. :lol: 

I'm really not a specialist at any hunting or fishing, I enjoy all outdoors.


----------



## timberdoodle528

NOW we are at the gun show......

Good work Randy!


----------



## bluesun7602

gosh, which way to the beach? :lol: you got pipes man, PIPES!!


----------



## Due51

Now, I'm not trying to bash my fellow competitors but I notice something "askew" in this man's cheek.:lol:


----------



## FieldWalker

Due51 said:


> Now, I'm not trying to bash my fellow competitors but I notice something "askew" in this man's cheek.:lol:


Said the man who whole heartedly evaluated Randy's lips...


----------



## Mister ED

Due51 said:


> Don't settle for someone with a farming degree from a land grant college whose admission standards simply require the applicant to spell his name correctly and find Cedar St. on a map.


I whole heartedly resemble that remark!!! And am damn proud of it (that's why I have a short name ... easier to spell).:lol: 

You are not giving us State grads enough credit .... there isn't one of us that needs a map to find Cedar St .... geeeez.

Also ladies ... I was the last official 'Animal Husbandry' graduate from Mooo-U.:yikes: I'm thinking that oughta make me popular.


----------



## Mister ED

FREEPOP said:


> I can't believe he hasn't entered in yet, but I will nominate him. Girls you'd be had pressed to find a better fisherman, and by this pic you can see what a stud he is. It's our own Cap't Spanky


I'm thinking the ladies will also need a pic of Spanky in his Carharts.:corkysm55


----------



## sfw1960

Step right up!!!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:









Take that !!

:evilsmile

R


----------



## Tecumseh

bluesun7602 said:


> gosh... you got pipes man, PIPES!!


I guess I'm out of it now. I only have one pipe:SHOCKED:


----------



## FieldWalker

Tecumseh said:


> I guess I'm out of it now. I only have one pipe:SHOCKED:


and you smoke it often... damn truck stops...


----------



## Spardon

Ladies are you tired of looking for a candidate that is the complete package? Well look no further here's a man that...

knows how to dress up










travels to far off lands










doesn't try to impress you with the size of his fish 











has a dog as good looking as him










and isn't afraid to take the plunge :evil:










So remember ladies vote for me Spardon as your MS.com man of the year


----------



## Tecumseh

Sophisticated









Good with animals










Outdoorsman










AND....................

COnfident or Crazy depending on how you look at it :lol:


----------



## bluesun7602

whoa... is that you?! i always thought you were an old guy!! :lol: 

i think you just stepped this up a notch, buddy.


----------



## Hammerin' Hank

FieldWalker said:


> never heard of "bear style" :evil:


It's when they "bearly knew he was there"?


----------



## FieldWalker

Hammerin' Hank said:


> It's when they "bearly knew he was there"?


zing


----------



## dinoday

Hammerin' Hank said:


> Northwoods should be automatically disqualified for using the word "plethora".


 And "grappler" is pretty suspect as well:16suspect 
"Wrestling" with dead bears doesn't do a whole lot....Due has already proved he falls apart under pressure(ie: mis-spelling on burns:evil: )
NEMichigansportsman won't even put up a real entry.
I'll admit omega58 paints you ladies a pretty good picture,but his comment on being a fat guy...that doesn't refer to his pictures....leads me to think those pictures _might not_ be that recent.
And Tecumseh....well this pic taken of him in Ferndale last weekend should show you how he _really_ rolls...


----------



## Erik

Just curious. Is there a ******* division in this "pageant"?
I've often been told I'm a ******* girls dream come true.


----------



## RIVER LADY

Erik said:


> Just curious. Is there a ******* division in this "pageant"?
> I've often been told I'm a ******* girls dream come true.


Erik, all are welcome to enter. Just do yourself a favor. Don't do like John and try and tempt us with a picture of a tiny little fish.:fish2: Give us the good stuff.   :lol:


----------



## PahtridgeHunter

dinoday said:


> And Tecumseh....well this pic taken of him in Ferdale last weekend should show you how he _really_ rolls...


Was that Ferndale or San Francisco?:lol:


----------



## CaptainNorthwood

dinoday said:


> And "grappler" is pretty suspect as well:16suspect
> "Wrestling" with dead bears doesn't do a whole lot....Due has already proved he falls apart under pressure(ie: mis-spelling on burns:evil: )
> NEMichigansportsman won't even put up a real entry.
> I'll admit omega58 paints you ladies a pretty good picture,but his comment on being a fat guy...that doesn't refer to his pictures....leads me to think those pictures _might not_ be that recent.
> And Tecumseh....well this pic taken of him in Ferdale last weekend should show you how he _really_ rolls...


Was this taken at the Flamingo Bar in Ferndale? You may want to put your picture in the Miss Michigan-sportsman.


----------



## Joe Archer

RIVER LADY said:


> Oh boy....sounds like it's time for the "wild card" gentlemen.


Wouldn't you rather have an Ace in the hole than a wild card?  
<----<<<


----------



## RIVER LADY

Joe Archer said:


> Wouldn't you rather have an Ace in the hole than a wild card?
> <----<<<


LMAO.....with your "GENERAL PHILOSOPHY" I would imagine so.  :lol:


----------



## deepwoods

Tecumseh said:


> I'm not going to bash on your preferences but I prefer my women to have tons less body hair. But hey, it's just what I like. Maybe you could shave her:lol:



.........ONCE YOU GO BLACK!!!!:lol: :lol:


----------



## Due51

dinoday said:


> Due has already proved he falls apart under pressure(ie: mis-spelling on burns:evil: )





dinoday said:


> well this pic taken of him in Ferdale last weekend


People who live in glass houses...................


----------



## deepwoods

hondakid said:


> from the grin on his face...it must be pleasurable!!!!:evil:



I'm not one to kiss and tell.


----------



## dinoday

Due51 said:


> People who live in glass houses...................


 Touche...but I've seen worse


----------



## Tecumseh

dinoday said:


> And Tecumseh....well this pic taken of him in Ferndale last weekend should show you how he _really_ rolls...


 
Television is television. While I don't go around town dressed like this I have no problem wearing these things in L.A on TV shoots. In this case it was Chicago but had something else planned for Hollywood. Regarding how I roll......let's just say I wouldn't have a problem rolling a lot of the girlfriends and wives on this site onto their backs:xzicon_sm


----------



## bluesun7602

OH MY!! :lol: 

i know there's a few stragglers out there who haven't posted up yet... tick tock, boys. we need time to think about a decision as big as this!


----------



## FIJI

after that last pic I think I need to reconsider the grouse camp :SHOCKED:


----------



## Tecumseh

bluesun7602 said:


> OH MY!! :lol:
> Yeah....I've heard that one before


----------



## jig head

jig head said:


> I seen an earlier post about gene simons but the guy did not post his pic well here I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also a sportsman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the best reason I should be ms sportsman of the year.
> I have the worlds most beautiful granddaughter


 
I should win this contest hands down


----------



## tangleknot

Hmmmm........this is going to be a tough decision in regards to placing a vote, lol. Timber, I will be pm'ing you my vote.


----------



## RIVER LADY

Tecumseh said:


> Television is television. While I don't go around town dressed like this I have no problem wearing these things in L.A on TV shoots. In this case it was Chicago but had something else planned for Hollywood. Regarding how I roll......let's just say I wouldn't have a problem rolling a lot of the girlfriends and wives on this site onto their backs:xzicon_sm


Things that make you go...Hmmmmmmm.....:corkysm55


----------

